# keyless entry...



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if the 97 SE-R came with keyless entry...


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I think that it is just an option put on certain cars. If I were you, I'd just check some out and see. I could be wrong, don't quote me on it...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yes it came with keyless entry as an option so it depends on the car, a remote can be purchased reasonably cheap, and be reprogrammed by you as long as the car accepts keyless entry


----------

